# 50-Minute Nintendo Direct Tomorrow that Could Include ACNH March Update Information



## tajikey (Feb 16, 2021)

Tune in at 2p PT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361676737730519042
Edit: This is first full Direct since 9/4/2019. This better be good!


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 16, 2021)

Honestly, I'm so giddy right now but I'm trying to keep expectations low... BUT PLEASE NINTENDO, GIVE US SOME GOOD STUFF!


----------



## Licorice (Feb 16, 2021)

OMG YES! Fingers crossed for some npcs added back.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 16, 2021)

Really hope they do!
If they don't, I won't be disappointed though. But it'll be such a nice surprise if they include something for us!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 16, 2021)

Normally I wouldn't expect to hear anything but considering the Mario anniversary being close and a huge deal, I hope to hear a little more about what Mario stuff we are getting in Animal Crossing or maybe even a little peek at a couple of items we are getting. I like mario, but I am not a huge fan. The items could be things that would go well with other stuff or nice to add a couple to your game room.
Piranah house plant would look great outdoors if you have a jungle/wild/explorer's island.
I hope there's cute stuff.


----------



## Rosch (Feb 16, 2021)

Since Festivale is done, I think it's the right time to hype up the anniversary. And that's assuming there is more than just Mario-themed furniture.

With Zelda anniversary, I also hope they introduce Zelda-themed furniture and reintroduce the amiibo villagers as well.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 16, 2021)

Meanwhile, I just want news on BotW 2 please and thank you


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 16, 2021)

It's Smash, Zelda 35th, and some other stuff because it's supposed to be the line-up for 2021. While seeing some AC stuff would be cool, I don't think they could dedicate enough time for it. I'm sure the March direct for AC will be closer to the end of February.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 16, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Meanwhile, I just want news on BotW 2 please and thank you


Also this PLEASEEEE


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 16, 2021)

I want to hear something about Metroid Prime 4. It's like they forgot about the game they were making lol.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 16, 2021)

Keeping my expectations low, they'll show off some of the Mario furniture items for NH. 
Medium expectations, they'll show other Nintendo collab items

The dream: Brewster and/or new villagers or bringing back the Amiibo ones


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 16, 2021)

I hope to see news on Metroid Prime 4 as well as v1.8 for New Horizons


----------



## VexTheHex (Feb 16, 2021)

If they were really wanting to keep the ACNH train going... they'd add new or returning villagers. Villager hunts probably score them the most attention from the public and spread the game more across the internet. 

 I'm not really expecting anything or just some furniture thought to be honest.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 16, 2021)

I'd love some tease for the next updates


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 16, 2021)

Times in other timezones that I'm aware that some users are in:
MST: 3pm
CST: 4pm
GMT+0: 10pm
GMT+8: Thursday 6am
GMT+9: Thursday 7am
GMT+11: Thursday 9am

I'm very much hoping for more info about the March update, or better yet, an idea of what they will be generally focusing on for this year's updates.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 16, 2021)

I could see an small quick announcement for a future Zelda NH update and an coming soon AC only direct date for the 1st anniversary, I believe the series is just that big now

Please for the love of all things Nintendo, Sora for Smash Bros and Metroid Prime 4 info please lol... I'll stop


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 16, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> I could see small quick announcement for a future Zelda NH update and an coming soon AC only direct date for the 1st anniversary, I believe the series is just that big now
> 
> Please for the love of all things Nintendo, Sora for Smash Bros and Metroid Prime 4 info please lol... I'll stop


I honestly can't think of who they'd pick for Smash now. I always joke about it being Wii Safety or Labo Man. I would love Paper Mario to finally get a spot (if not now on the next Smash) and Geno would be cool to. But Geno and Sora have the same problem, they're SE reps and they already have Cloud and Sephirpoth. And we know how stingy SE is.

I could see a Zelda fighter getting in due to it being Zelda's 35th. It's been a while since they got a true new inclusion.

And I would also love a Zelda anniversary NH update. They need to bring back all the Nintendo goodies from NL and older.


----------



## jefflomacy (Feb 16, 2021)

What would make the happiest is just a simple roadmap of what the update pipeline looks like for 2021.

The best case scenario is a full roadmap update for all of 2021, but additional update information for March at the same time that will be expounded upon in an additional update video. 

What I'd like to see them announce tomorrow for the March update:
- Sanrio villagers are returning;
- Some Sanrio items will occasionally rotate in Nook's;
- Mario items are available, but no hint at the exact mechanic to get them (to be described in a future video);
- A hint at what's coming for April Fool's, but also expanded upon in a future video.

The worst case scenario is radio silence on New Horizons, but I think that's unlikely.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I honestly can't think of who they'd pick for Smash now. I always joke about it being Wii Safety or Labo Man. I would love Paper Mario to finally get a spot (if not now on the next Smash) and Geno would be cool to. But Geno and Sora have the same problem, they're SE reps and they already have Cloud and Sephirpoth. And we know how stingy SE is.
> 
> I could see a Zelda fighter getting in due to it being Zelda's 35th. It's been a while since they got a true new inclusion.
> 
> And I would also love a Zelda anniversary NH update. They need to bring back all the Nintendo goodies from NL and older.



Paper Mario would be awesome, since Steve nothing really shocks me no more. I honestly think ill be an Pokémon or an 3rd party character from a Japanese franchise tomorrow.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Feb 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I honestly can't think of who they'd pick for Smash now. I always joke about it being Wii Safety or Labo Man. I would love Paper Mario to finally get a spot (if not now on the next Smash) and Geno would be cool to. But Geno and Sora have the same problem, they're SE reps and they already have Cloud and Sephirpoth. And we know how stingy SE is.
> 
> I could see a Zelda fighter getting in due to it being Zelda's 35th. It's been a while since they got a true new inclusion.
> 
> And I would also love a Zelda anniversary NH update. They need to bring back all the Nintendo goodies from NL and older.


I thought Skull Kid, and then a quick Google search showed me how long it has been since I played the games . . . I mostly played the games on N64 and GC. Would love to hear some guesses from people more up to date than me, haha.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 16, 2021)

Have my doubts about any Animal Crossing news, since they specifically say it's about Smash Bros and "games coming in 2021"...and they usually release dedicated videos for only Animal Crossing news. I guess we can hope, though.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 16, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Have my doubts about any Animal Crossing news, since they specifically say it's about Smash Bros and "games coming in 2021"...and they usually release dedicated videos for only Animal Crossing news. I guess we can hope, though.


It does say, "with a focus on available games..."

And yes, I know it specifically mentions Smash, but I translate available to mean popular, which ACNH most definitely is.


----------



## ``` (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm hoping to see something Zelda-related for the 35th Anniversary and definitely news on Smash Bros. since there is going to be information regarding the Smash Bros. game on Switch. I honestly can't wait to watch this Direct, it's going to be interesting to see what's going to be presented.


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 16, 2021)

Crash Bandicoot 4 should be part of the direct with some gameplay.  Game is released on March 12th for the Switch.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Feb 16, 2021)

While I'm also hoping for some NH info, I'm also waiting on quite a few things coming down the pipeline...so any information about Cuphead: The Delicious Last Course, Trine 4 DLC (my OCD won't let me delete this from my Switch until I have that final level), and the new No More Heroes would be great.


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 16, 2021)

Their word choice is interesting! When I saw this earlier today I overlooked the part about other "available games", so here's to hoping that might mean Animal Crossing. As a Nintendo fan, it's exciting to have a new Direct after so long.


----------



## Uffe (Feb 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I want to hear something about Metroid Prime 4. It's like they forgot about the game they were making lol.


Agreed. I just want news on Metroid Prime 4 and Breath of the Wild 2. Obviously there is going to be Smash info, but I'm not concerned with that. I don't think we'll be seeing any Animal Crossing stuff, as cool as that would be.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 16, 2021)

This will talk about the lame update for acnh right? Yawn 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021

Imma keep my expectations super low


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 16, 2021)

A man can dream, right? I’d love to some more information about AC but I’m guessing they’ll be focusing on Smash and all the other games. They might mention it, but they probably wouldn’t go full out and announce new NPCs or anything.
There’s still a little corner in the back of my brain that has hope however.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 16, 2021)

I have 100% doubt they'll mention anything for acnh all acnh are usually separate and come from Twitter anyway. If they do let me know tho lol  hate to be a party pooper but acnh updates have been meh aside from Halloween and Christmas lol


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2021)

i don’t think i’ve ever been so grateful to have class in the morning rather than the afternoon LMAO . trying not to go into this with any expectations but i’ll definitely be tuning in!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 17, 2021)

I have to say this because this always seems to happen all the time don't set your expectations too much. We may or may not get any info with the next update for New Horizons. As much as I want to believe it I am going into this direct with an open mind and not expecting too much. Just being honest.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021



MiniPocketWorld said:


> Normally I wouldn't expect to hear anything but considering the Mario anniversary being close and a huge deal, I hope to hear a little more about what Mario stuff we are getting in Animal Crossing or maybe even a little peek at a couple of items we are getting. I like mario, but I am not a huge fan. The items could be things that would go well with other stuff or nice to add a couple to your game room.
> Piranah house plant would look great outdoors if you have a jungle/wild/explorer's island.
> I hope there's cute stuff.


As a Mario fan myself I hoping that they will announce maybe a new Mario game or at least try to give us more details on the Mario stuff that comes to New Horizons.


----------



## mnk907 (Feb 17, 2021)

There hasn't been a general Nintendo Direct since months before ACNH came out, so we can't really use any history or patterns to say whether an update tomorrow is likely or not. I think it's somewhat likely, though. 50 minutes can cover an awful lot. For the emphasis on released games, I think Smash, AC, and Hyrule Warriors DLC will be highlighted, with maybe an outside chance of a Ring Fit expansion.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2021)

I want to hear something to make me love AC again.


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 17, 2021)

Woohoo! I can't wait to see what they have in store for everyone!


----------



## Burumun (Feb 17, 2021)

I specifically didn't post this here because I doubt we'll get anything, lol. AC has its own trailers, and the update's still at least three weeks out (assuming we might get it Mario Day), so it's seems way too early to me to hope for anything, but people are still going to be upset if they sit through a 50 minute Direct and get nothing.


----------



## empressbethie (Feb 17, 2021)

I think there'll be a little teaser about the next few updates, announcing a dedicated ac direct for the anniversary next month. At least I hope there'll be enough new content coming up to need its own direct


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't give my hopes up for any ACNH related news, although it would be nice if they at least teasing something, like a date where we can expect the next update announcement so we can looking forward for that and not suffering again like the last time, where they waited till the last minute to drop the announcement of the Festivale update. Otherwise, I let myself be surprised. Any BotW 2 news would be superb.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 17, 2021)

Burumun said:


> I specifically didn't post this here because I doubt we'll get anything, lol. AC has its own trailers, and the update's still at least three weeks out (assuming we might get it Mario Day), so it's seems way too early to me to hope for anything, but people are still going to be upset if they sit through a 50 minute Direct and get nothing.


Contrary to the popular belief, I am actually one person who would genuinely not be upset.
No announcements that interest me personally equates to me being able to save money.


----------



## lexy_ (Feb 17, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I want to hear something to make me love AC again.



this because I want more than a happy home designer game
And I want a good update about amiibos because I don't use them and it is a little bit frustrating


----------



## psiJordan (Feb 17, 2021)

I don’t think there will be anything. It’s a little early for a trailer for March, so if there had to be Animal Crossing info I’d expect a little video from the director saying “hey thanks for playing we’re working on a big update for the anniversary, stay tuned”

(if the anniversary update is even happening)


----------



## cocoacat (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't think we'll get much if anything at all. Maybe a mention of the 1 year anniversary, but if AC doesn't get mentioned at all, I wouldn't be surprised.

I do want to see more about the new Pokemon game! It looks really relaxing and pretty.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

Burumun said:


> I specifically didn't post this here because I doubt we'll get anything, lol. AC has its own trailers, and the update's still at least three weeks out (assuming we might get it Mario Day), so it's seems way too early to me to hope for anything, but people are still going to be upset if they sit through a 50 minute Direct and get nothing.


I'm a Nintendo fan, so ACNH or not, a 50-minute Direct is exciting.


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 17, 2021)

I saw this yesterday, I'm glad it's in PT time, hopefully I'll get to watch it then. I had thought all morning that it was 2 ET and was disappointed that I'd still be working- so that's great! I'm glad I took a second look at it when I opened this post.

I'm not overly hopeful to see ACNH stuff but just getting a full direct at all feels like a treat. My guess is they will tease the Mario stuff for March but not provide any other information on updates or anything else. Or maybe they will plug the new amiibo cards we already know about. I'm excited to see what other games are coming soon so either way I'll be watching!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 17, 2021)

Got my reminder on YouTube set, really hoping for some fun Animal Crossing news, something for us all to look forward to, and it would be great if we got more info regarding the Sanrio cards and whether the Sanrio villagers are returning to the game


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> I don't think we'll get much if anything at all. Maybe a mention of the 1 year anniversary, but if AC doesn't get mentioned at all, I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> I do want to see more about the new Pokemon game! It looks really relaxing and pretty.


A n o t h e r p o k e m o n g a m e ?


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 17, 2021)

Honestly?

I’m on the fence about whether we’ll get any news today.

On one hand, the update’s not likely to come out for at least another two to three weeks, and they’ve generally just released the trailers for the updates separately over the past year.

On the other hand, the last time we got something close to a general Direct with the Direct Mini back in April, they did talk about the Bunny Day update, as well as teasing the Earth Day update for later on in the month... and today _is_ the last day this update covers (given how the Lunar New Year stuff’s going away after today)

So, we’ve got another few hours or so, let’s wait and see!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 17, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> I don't think we'll get much if anything at all. Maybe a mention of the 1 year anniversary, but if AC doesn't get mentioned at all, I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> I do want to see more about the new Pokemon game! It looks really relaxing and pretty.





Milky star said:


> A n o t h e r p o k e m o n g a m e ?


What pokemon game? Are you talking about pokemon snap?


----------



## Damniel (Feb 17, 2021)

i look forward to the 3 t-shirts they add


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

Less than 25 minutes. Wish I had brought some popcorn to work!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

Trying not to get hyped. Most of it is stuff I don't care about and if they mentioned acnh I feel I'd only be disappointed


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 17, 2021)

The direct is going to start soon but I am just going to say this. Keep expectations low because I see people already hyping this up like crazy so I am going in with low expectations and a open mind.


----------



## Minou (Feb 17, 2021)

I play Zelda , pokemon and animal crossing so any good updates on one of these three would make me happy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> The direct is going to start soon but I am just going to say this. Keep expectations low because I see people already hyping this up like crazy so I am going in with low expectations and a open mind.


Exactly how I feel. Anytime something is hyped it always leaves me disappointed.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> The direct is going to start soon but I am just going to say this. Keep expectations low because I see people already hyping this up like crazy so I am going in with low expectations and a open mind.


I take mine a step further and set my expectation level at zero. It's just going to be great to have our first full Direct in a year and a half.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 17, 2021)

About 5 mins left, folks! Let's hope we get something good!


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 17, 2021)

_My body is ready _


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

It started lol


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

Running Updates
*Smash:*
Addition of Pyra and Mythra from Xenoblade (coming in March)
*Various:*
*Fall Guys* Summer 2021
_*Outer Wilds*_ Summer 2021
2 different _*Famicom Detective Club*_ games May 14th (preorder now)
_*Samurai Warriors* _Summer 2021
*Legend of Mana* June 24th
*Monster Hunter Rise *March 26th with special edition Switch and Pro Controller
*Mario Golf *June 25th
*Tales from the Borderlands* March 24th
*Capcom Arcade Stadium* Today
*Stubbs the Zombie in Rebel Without a Pulse* March 16th
*No More Heroes 3* August 27th
*Neon White* Winter 2021
*DC Super Hero Girls: Teen Power* June 4th
_*Plants vs. Zombies*_ *Battle of the Neighborhood *March 19th
*Miitopia *May 21
*Animal Crossing New Horizons *update available February 25th with items via Nook Shopping March 1st.
Super Mushroom
Question Mark Block
A whole load of other things (I couldn't type fast enough)
Warp Pipes (IT IS HAPPENING!!!!!!) to travel between island locations!!!
*project Triangle Strategy* sometime in 2022 (demo download available today)
Commentary: I feel like this is building to something big...Metroid, BotW2, other?!?!?!
*Star Wars Hunters* sometime this year
*Knockout City* May 21st
*World's End Club* May 28th
*Hades* physical release March 19th
*Ninja Gaiden: Master Collection *June 10th
*Hyrule Warriors Age of Calamity *new battles coming Various Dates
*Bravely Default 2* on February 26th
*Ghosts 'n Goblins Resurrection* February 25th
*Saga Frontier Remastered* April 15th
*Apex Legends* March 9th
*Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD *July 16th with special edition Joy-cons
*Splatoon 3* 2022

Final commentary: Yikes! Nintendo's going to have a rough 2021 as it relates to software, unless they pull a BotW rabbit out of their hat.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

I wasn't expecting Pyra and Mythra as a smash rep. Not sure how I feel as they look like they play like Corrin except with fire.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Running Updates
> *Smash:*
> Addition of Pyra and Mythra from Xenoblade (coming in March)
> *Fall Guys:*
> ...


Lame lame lame bruh fall guys??


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Lame lame lame bruh fall guys??


They show the small stuff and the good stuff at the end. Remember AC was revealed at the end with Isabelle's inclusion in Smash.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> They show the small stuff and the good stuff at the end. Remember AC was revealed at the end with Isabelle's inclusion in Smash.


True true


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

Please take a look at this-
Mario Golf

Nope...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

Wtf GOLF?? AS IF WE DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MARIO GOLF GAMES


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Wtf GOLF?? AS IF WE DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MARIO GOLF GAMES


Story mode looks like it could be fun though.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 17, 2021)

If Animal Crossing is being included, it will likely be at the very end or a separate video uploaded afterwards.

If not, we'll just have to be patient for some weeks more .


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 17, 2021)

Definitely interested in Mario Golf myself. Will probably be the next game I get. Not interested in much else but that's just me.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> If Animal Crossing is being included, it will likely be at the very end or a separate video uploaded afterwards.
> 
> If not, we'll just have to be patient for some weeks more .


It's already looking cool with a Smash rep I wasn't expecting and No More Heroes.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

oh hey it did


----------



## xXJessXx (Feb 17, 2021)

WELL THEN


----------



## Moritz (Feb 17, 2021)

The pipes!!!!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

They just showed the NH Mario stuff and the pipe can warp you


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 17, 2021)

Yasssss


----------



## mocha. (Feb 17, 2021)

I can already imagine the creativity people will have with those pipes! So cool!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 17, 2021)

Anyone got a screenshot of the items?


----------



## deana (Feb 17, 2021)

A WORKING WARP PIPE OH LAWD 

I audibly gasped. And the items look better than expected


----------



## Kate86 (Feb 17, 2021)

The warp pipes whaaaaaat!?!?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

finally, another crown for my collection
was hoping for a rosalina outfit but i guess peach will have to do despite being super basic


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hmm, the Mario Update is actually a February update? So there could still be a separate, late March (1-year anniversary?) update, hypothetically?


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 17, 2021)

the pipes!! oh my god I'm so excited for that. finally a way to access my secret beach without using up a ramp


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Feb 17, 2021)

Okay, but I think we can all agree that those warp pipes are gonna be game changing, like they are pretty useful when you do trades for example and don't need to run back to your house and such... 

Also, that Princess Peach outfit looks pretty adorable.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Anyone got a screenshot of the items?


There are so many. Hope the update includes a lift on the limitation of 5 items per day. Otherwise, it's gonna take a few days for us non-TTers to get the whole Mario set.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Lame lame lame bruh fall guys??



Gotta have something for everyone,  I'm not into it either but good for people who wanted it


----------



## ``` (Feb 17, 2021)

The Mario items look so cool. I'm excited for the items to come so that we can all have fun with these Mario items


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok the pipes look awesome  imagine just leaving your house and ending up at Nooks immediately  my life would be complete if I could get down to my secret beach without ladders


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 17, 2021)

Wario outfit is the best part for me lol

Also please Wario mustache lol


----------



## JJB (Feb 17, 2021)

‘Isabelle’ just tweeted out a video if anyone wants to see the Mario items


----------



## KayDee (Feb 17, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Hmm, the Mario Update is actually a February update? So there could still be a separate, late March (1-year anniversary?) update, hypothetically?


I’m pretty sure there’ll be a separate announcement for an anniversary update. It would be a shame if their big update for the game’s anniversary is tied to another series instead of one that focuses on Animal Crossing itself considering how big the game got the past year.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

Wait so their dropping acnh stuff?


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 17, 2021)

JJB said:


> ‘Isabelle’ just tweeted out a video if anyone wants to see the Mario items



Here it is!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362167046151278593


----------



## KayDee (Feb 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Wait so their dropping acnh stuff?


Update is 25th but not available until March 1.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362167046151278593


Time to be disappointed yet again 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021



KayDee said:


> Update is 25th but not available until March 1.


Bruh F


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Wait so their dropping acnh stuff?


Yep. Showed gameplay with the Mario items, and they're really cool.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 17, 2021)

Got all the items ^^



Spoiler



1 up mushroom
block
coin
fire flower
floating block
goal pole
large mushroom platform
pipe
shell
small mushroom platform
super star
thwomp
? block
luigi hat
mario hat
princess peach crown
wario hat
luigi ‘stach
mario ‘stach
wario ‘stache
luigi outfit
mario outfit
princess peach dress
wario outfit
luigi shoes
mario shoes
princess peach shoes
wario shoes
mushroom mural
block flooring
lakitu’s cloud rug
yoshi’s egg rug


----------



## JJB (Feb 17, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362167046151278593


Thanks! I just woke up from a nap and couldn’t figure out how to link it. ( I might be getting old)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> Got all the items ^^
> 
> 1 up mushroom
> block
> ...


AAAH WAIT NO SPOILERS


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 17, 2021)

Beyond happy about the pipes! They are awesome, it means that I won't have to install as many inclines on my new island which works well for my wacky design.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

These items y'all are saying are good will this update be good?


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 17, 2021)

oops sorry, had no clue it was a spoiler, people were asking for a screenshot so I typed over everything, I'll edit my post


----------



## Moritz (Feb 17, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> Got all the items ^^
> 
> 1 up mushroom
> block
> ...


Poor waluigi 
I'll download some custom designs for him


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> These items y'all are saying are good will this update be good?



They’re Mario items and that’s what they said the update was about  if you like Mario then you’ll probably like it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> They’re Mario items and that’s what they said the update was about  if you like Mario then you’ll probably like it.


I'll admit the update looked cool the pipe idea was pretty epic and I saw the star and peaches dress is cute but overall I need Acnh and Nintendo to pick this up on the way out


----------



## Kate86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Got some screenshots!



Spoiler


----------



## arikins (Feb 17, 2021)

the pipe item is definitely going to be used a ton. i cant wait to see everyone doing cool ideas with it !


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 17, 2021)

Going on 14 years since Metroid Prime 3 released. I'd love to get my hands on Metroid Prime 4. E3 will be my last hope for 2021


----------



## jefflomacy (Feb 17, 2021)

Ah, there's a Splatoon 3 in development. This is what New Horizons died for. Great to know. Thank you Nintendo, at least we know what's been going on now.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

Nintendo is going to have a really rough 2021 software-wise. Though the announcement contained a lot of software, Nintendo is known for their first-party titles, and there just simply isn't anything there as of now. Granted, they very well could pull the BotW2 rabbit out of their hat, but seeing as we didn't get any glimpses of it, and plenty of footage of Splatoon 3 coming in 2022, I just don't see it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

jefflomacy said:


> Ah, there's a Splatoon 3 in development. This is what New Horizons died for. Great to know. Thank you Nintendo, at least we know what's been going on now.


OKAY NOW I'M EXCITED


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Going on 14 years since Metroid Prime 3 released. I'd love to get my hands on Metroid Prime 4. E3 will be my last hope for 2021


Yeah I thought we'd hear something. Overall this direct was subpar. I thought the NH update was cool and Pyra/Mythra's inclusion in Smash, but other then that it was all ports and another Splatoon game without anything new added to it.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 17, 2021)

The Nintendo items are pretty much just a repeat of NL's versions. However, I'm really digging the warp pipe thing! That's going to be super helpful!!

Everything else in the direct didn't interest me one bit.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

I keep watching the update video for acnh hoping I missed something but no the update is just items most I which won't use. I do want Peach's crown it's cuter than the existing one in the game the star is cute since we'll I love stars hints my name and the pipe did surprise me but overall the update was boring to me which I expected.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 17, 2021)

YOU CAN USE THE PIPES! that is so exciting! I wonder if villagers will use the pipes as well? i would assume not since you could potentially put the pipe in your house?? imagine pietro coming out of warp pipe you have in your bed room lol

	Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021



Milky star said:


> I keep watching the update video for acnh hoping I missed something but no the update is just items most I which won't use. I do want Peach's crown it's cuter than the existing one in the game the star is cute since we'll I love stars hints my name and the pipe did surprise me but overall the update was boring to me which I expected.



What were you expecting exactly? like they announced a little bit ago the next update was mario themed and here we are.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 17, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Running Updates
> *Smash:*
> Addition of Pyra and Mythra from Xenoblade (coming in March)
> *Various:*
> ...


and this is why we don't get excited for directs haha. Thanks for keeping us updated! I used your list as I didn't want to watch lol


----------



## jefflomacy (Feb 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> OKAY NOW I'M EXCITED



It's less exciting when you remember that the Splatoon and New Horizons team appear to be the same, or close to the same. It means they are strained working on both titles and doesn't spell a great future for updates this year for NH. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Running Updates
> *Smash:*
> Addition of Pyra and Mythra from Xenoblade (coming in March)
> *Various:*
> ...


So basically nothing good except Splatoon 3

	Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021



jefflomacy said:


> It's less exciting when you remember that the Splatoon and New Horizons team appear to be the same, or close to the same. It means they are strained working on both titles and doesn't spell a great future for updates this year for NH. Just my opinion.


Nevermind mind not excited


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 17, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> YOU CAN USE THE PIPES! that is so exciting! I wonder if villagers will use the pipes as well? i would assume not since you could potentially put the pipe in your house?? imagine pietro coming out of warp pipe you have in your bed room lol



I doubt they will be able to as well, but imagining the villagers using the warp pipes is a very funny visual


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

jefflomacy said:


> It's less exciting when you remember that the Splatoon and New Horizons team appear to be the same, or close to the same. It means they are strained working on both titles and doesn't spell a great future for updates this year for NH. Just my opinion.


It could also be the reason why the updates have been so few and far between. Like events should had been basic game. So this really does not bring good news.


----------



## jefflomacy (Feb 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> It could also be the reason why the updates have been so few and far between. Like events should had been basic game. So this really does not bring good news.



Yeah. It explains everything to me. I get it now. When we've been asking "What are they DOING why are the updates taking SO LONG for SO LITTLE," it's because they've been working on Splatoon 3.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 17, 2021)

jefflomacy said:


> Yeah. It explains everything to me. I get it now. When we've been asking "What are they DOING why are the updates taking SO LONG for SO LITTLE," it's because they've been working on Splatoon 3.



Yeah, that could explain it. I’d say we’ll still get more updates, probably more spread out though.


----------



## azurill (Feb 17, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> YOU CAN USE THE PIPES! that is so exciting! I wonder if villagers will use the pipes as well? i would assume not since you could potentially put the pipe in your house?? imagine pietro coming out of warp pipe you have in your bed room lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2021



That would be hilarious. Maybe that’s how they will introduce villager visits. They just show up through the pipe. 

This update sounds fun. So excited for the pipes, star and fire flower I will be using multiples of those. It makes sense the Mario  items will be the 1st. Since you get the update on the 25th I wonder if there will be something small available then. I also wonder if there will be Saint Patrick day items.


----------



## moonlights (Feb 17, 2021)

items are crazy, can't wait to use them around my island. I'm not disappointed, this is what they said we'd get and I'm more understanding with them taking longer on adding more things given we're still in a pandemic


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Feb 17, 2021)

Corrie said:


> The Nintendo items are pretty much just a repeat of NL's versions.



Yeah, that was my take as well. Warp pipe travel seems to be the only NH-exclusive feature, which is at least something. I'm relieved that there were no awesome Bowser items to tempt me to buy NH again... phew!


----------



## marea (Feb 17, 2021)

I dont play mario games so i thought i would be indifferent towards this update, but wow did they show some cool stuff that i cannot wait to try!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

And even with the update dropping the 25th why do we have to wait until March 1st for the items. It just seems dumb. Downloading an update you can't use for like a week


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 17, 2021)

I am pretty happy with what we got! I'm a huge Zelda fan but never played Skyward Sword, so this is a big title for me (I'm getting those Joy-Cons DAY. ONE.). I'm also a major Splatoon fan, though I don't play 2 anymore, so 3 is gonna be a way to get back into that franchise.

Even though I don't care for Pyra, that reveal trailer did a good job at hiding that it was about Smash. 10/10 for execution.

As for Animal Crossing, I was hoping for stuff regarding amiibo characters, BUT the Mario items look amazing and look like they have so much detail put into them. Definitely going to have to incorporate a lot of that into my island


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> OKAY NOW I'M EXCITED


Funny. The only thing that tickled my fancies in the entire video was the AC:NH items. Nothing else Nintendo announced today did anything for me.


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 17, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Funny. The only thing that tickled my fancies in the entire video was the AC:NH items. Nothing else Nintendo announced today did anything for me.



I'm personally looking forward to Mario Golf, but it was kind of an underwhelming Direct after not having one in so long. I thought we'd get some kind of big Mario, Zelda, or Metroid news. I was surprised they went for the Skyward Sword port instead of Wind Waker, but maybe Wind Waker will be coming later on.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Funny. The only thing that tickled my fancies in the entire video was the AC:NH items. Nothing else Nintendo announced today did anything for me.


Yeah I just like splatoon but I won't over hype myself. Nothing interested me. The acnh update disappointed me a bit lol


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 17, 2021)

I really wished they would focus all their development on Animal Crossing rather than developing another Splatoon game so soon after Splatoon 2's Octo Expansion DLC. I rather not see either game's development get neglected by the split. Not sure how large their team is, but that's what was speculated to have happened to Game Freak, and why they did so badly with the development of Sword and Shield.

Here's hoping for the best in this year's updates. The Mario items look really great at least. Hopefully there will be some additional stuff released with the update on the 25th.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I'm personally looking forward to Mario Golf, but it was kind of an underwhelming Direct after not having one in so long. I thought we'd get some kind of big Mario, Zelda, or Metroid news. I was surprised they went for the Skyward Sword port instead of Wind Waker, but maybe Wind Waker will be coming later on.


You're right, I did enjoy the Mario Golf preview. I would have rather had an Ocarina of Time remastering than Skyward Sword, but oh well. I'll just sit here impatiently waiting for March 1 so I can catch the last sea critter and purchase my warp pipes.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

I just hope we get something before the 25th or something for the acnh update. I have a feeling they'll time lock the items


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 17, 2021)

I wonder how Mr. Resetti feels about the pipes. Even more worthless now?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't want to be that guy and the Mario stuff looks amazing, but why did it take them that long when it was announced way back with the Mario anniversary for this stuff? It's just items and clothes.


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't want to be that guy and the Mario stuff looks amazing, but why did it take them that long when it was announced way back with the Mario anniversary for this stuff? It's just items and clothes.


I think it’s because Nintendo wanted something new every month for the 35th anniversary celebrations, personally.


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 17, 2021)

I saw this announcement on YouTube this morning I am very excited to see what is coming up


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't want to be that guy and the Mario stuff looks amazing, but why did it take them that long when it was announced way back with the Mario anniversary for this stuff? It's just items and clothes.


For real?? So long for acnl repeats lol.


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I really wished they would focus all their development on Animal Crossing rather than developing another Splatoon game so soon after Splatoon 2's Octo Expansion DLC. I rather not see either game's development get neglected by the split. Not sure how large their team is, but that's what was speculated to have happened to Game Freak, and why they did so badly with the development of Sword and Shield.
> 
> Here's hoping for the best in this year's updates. The Mario items look really great at least. Hopefully there will be some additional stuff released with the update on the 25th.


To be fair, Game Freak is TINY compared to Nintendo EPD (because they intentionally use a smaller team to stay true to their indie roots... it just doesn’t really work well when you’re required to pump out a new game every few years, especially on much more powerful hardware which inherently requires either more people or more time)... but I think they’re made by separate teams that both involve Hisashi Nogami... but the other “core” AC devs (Aya Kyogoku, Katsuya Eguchi and Kazumi Totaka) are presumably still working on the game, as are the other people credited in the game.

I don’t know exactly what’s going on because I don’t have copies of the staff rolls for each game, but I’m also not going to cry “THE GAME IS DOOMED AND WE’RE NOT GOING TO GET ANY MORE UPDATES” either, just because one of the producers (that was barely involved in the creation of NL) is making another game.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 17, 2021)

Yay I can have my wario nose back!

also miitopia on switch :0


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

Does anyone think we'll get something on the 25th when the acnh update comes out or will it just be a download and wait thing?


----------



## tajikey (Feb 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Does anyone think we'll get something on the 25th when the acnh update comes out or will it just be a download and wait thing?


We'll likely get an item in the mail, same as each of the other updates.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 17, 2021)

Aw man.  So it's a sit n wait for items and no event


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2021)

xara said:


> i don’t think i’ve ever been so grateful to have class in the morning rather than the afternoon LMAO . trying not to go into this with any expectations but i’ll definitely be tuning in!



this didn’t age well,, i slept through the entire thing lmao.


----------



## RollingAntony (Feb 18, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Does anyone think we'll get something on the 25th when the acnh update comes out or will it just be a download and wait thing?


There's no event per se, the update is an item drop more than anything. However, the japanese site says that on the 25th, the Hina-matsuri items start to appear on the Seasonal Tab (and we get a head start on Mario item with a free wallpaper).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 18, 2021)

Hm well I guess that make sense. Just kinda bummed this update is what is supposed hold us over for the next month. It'll barely hold me over for a day


----------



## bam94- (Feb 18, 2021)

I saw someone on Reddit say that it would be typical of the developers to only make the warp pipes useable if you’re dressed as Mario or Luigi (etc.) and my goodness I hope that’s not true.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 18, 2021)

bam94- said:


> I saw someone on Reddit say that it would be typical of the developers to only make the warp pipes useable if you’re dressed as Mario or Luigi (etc.) and my goodness I hope that’s not true.



It's too far fetched to be true. Also, in the video, the player technically wasn't dressed as Mario since he was using a wand outfit.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 18, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Hm well I guess that make sense. Just kinda bummed this update is what is supposed hold us over for the next month. It'll barely hold me over for a day


Well, if you don't time travel, ordering the 5 items a day should hold you over for a couple days


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 18, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Well, if you don't time travel, ordering the 5 items a day should hold you over for a couple days


True but still,, I guess I'm just used to events


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 18, 2021)

Milky star said:


> And even with the update dropping the 25th why do we have to wait until March 1st for the items. It just seems dumb. Downloading an update you can't use for like a week


I still don't understand why they do this. According to this info the update might as well drop March 1rst, why make it available a week earlier if we can't even access it? smh


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 18, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> I still don't understand why they do this. According to this info the update might as well drop March 1rst, why make it available a week earlier if we can't even access it? smh


It’s 3 days before (and content from it’s available immediately)


----------

